# Red crossover sin condensadores para parlantes electro-acústicos



## diegomj1973 (Ene 6, 2013)

He encontrado en la web algo muy interesante y curioso para compartir: una red crossover para parlantes electro-acústicos que no utiliza condensadores, con el consiguiente ahorro de costos y la reducción de complejidad en el apareo de componentes.

Es una patente que data del 23 de Julio de 1998 y fue publicada el 13 de Mayo de 2009 (se lo puede considerar bastante reciente).

Referencia: Capacitor-less crossover network for electro-acoustic loudspeakers
EP 1097510 B1
Inventor: Eric Alexander

Personalmente, no he efectuado análisis alguno todavía acerca de los desempeños de estas redes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 6, 2013)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Personalmente, no he efectuado análisis alguno todavía acerca de los desempeños de estas redes.


No te recomiendo que lo hagas, por que hace algunos días leí un comentario sobre "esa" idea y los resultados eran poco menos que lamentables.... como se supone que debería ser, ya que no tiene ninguna lógica usar solo inductores para crear un crossover multivía.
En fin..... un delirante el que las diseñó....a menos que la física haya cambiado


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 6, 2013)

ezavalla dijo:


> No te recomiendo que lo hagas, por que hace algunos días leí un comentario sobre "esa" idea y los resultados eran poco menos que lamentables.... como se supone que debería ser, ya que no tiene ninguna lógica usar solo inductores para crear un crossover multivía.
> En fin..... un delirante el que las diseñó....a menos que la física haya cambiado



La verdad que me pareció curioso como para compartir, dada la reciente data de la patente, principalmente. Sinceramente, no me detuve a analizar nada (aunque dudé un poco imaginándome cómo podían filtrar adecuadamente el mid en sistemas de 3 vías, justamente).

Todo esto lo encontré de casualidad buscando exhaustivamente antecedentes sobre lo que personalmente estoy buscando patentar desde hace un tiempo.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 6, 2013)

En cuanto encuentre donde diablos lo leí, subo un link o una copia, pero me parece que fué en un libro de Self


----------

